

I know a lot about security, but know nothing about security. - jastr

I could explain to you SQL injection or a rainbow table, but in practice, I don't know how to keep my own PC safe (eg. when browsing on public WiFi). What configuration do you use to keep your computer secure?<p>1. What antivirus do you use?<p>2. Do you use a VPN? A personal one or a service?<p>3. What Firefox/Chrome plugins do you use? (eg. HTTPS Everywhere)<p>4. Do you use a program to store passwords?<p>5. What do you use for backups?<p>6. What other tricks do you have?
======
captn3m0
1\. None on linux. I used MSE while I was on Windows. ufw is a a good linux
firewall to have.

2\. Personal vpn occasionally.

3\. ghostery + adblock along with a hosts file which blocks most
stuff(<http://winhelp2002.mvps.org/hosts.htm>). I use privoxy while browsing
on iPad

4\. lastpass, as I have to use other computers often

5\. Manual Copying. Dropbox+Spideroak. Plan to shift to dejadup soon.

Other tricks:

\- enable 2 factor auth on google

\- I use a truecrypt volume for stuff I don't want other people to see.

\- Use different passwords everywhere. I use x+<common_pass>+y scheme for one-
time passwords on various sites (assuming xyz.com).

\- I personally find that staying anonymous everywhere is not worth the
effort. I put in special effor when I have to.

Edit: formatting

